# Mille mila



## Cosimo Piovasco

Non inorridiscano i dotti puristi della lingua e della matematica, ma da persone parlanti grosso modo il toscano (di diverse entità territoriali regionali) mi è capitato sentire pronunciare "mille mila" al posto, credo, di un milione, o di qualche altra unità di misura. Ovviamente tale espressione è puramente idiomatica, immagino che tutti quelli che la pronunciano non indichino un numero in sé, ma più che altro rendano così l'idea di una marea di cose che s'accavallano (ho mille mila cose da fare!).
Mi interessa sapere dove come quanto è diffuso questo modo di dire, e cosa ne pensate. Grazie.


----------



## gru_rossa

Ciao!
Io sono di Lugano (Svizzera) e da noi si usa. Devo specificare che non so dirti se è un idioletto o se è effettivamente di uso regionale. Nel mio gruppo di amici lo usiamo spesso ma potrebbe essere un prestito, qualcuno l'ha sentito, ha iniziato ad usarlo ed è stato copiato dagli altri. Indica, come dicevi tu, una quantità indeterminata molto grande, sinonimo di "un casino", "un fracco", "un miliardo", "una valanga", ecc...

Tina


----------



## Blackman

Qui la usano i bambini, ma dubito che intendano un milione.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Cosimo 

"Mila" sta per "migliaio": pensa alla locuzione "a migliaia" per indicare una quantità enorme 
Ad esempio, "L'ho detto e ripetuto non so quante mila volte: chiudete la porta!"


----------



## ABI_666

Qui in lombardia è d'uso frequente, però è riconosciuta come espressione gergale/colloquiale.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Assolutamente, si tratta sempre di espressioni colloquiali, però è interessante, non avevo pensato al fatto che potesse voler dire "mille migliaia" nel senso di molte migliaia. "Te l'avrò detto mille mila volte" "Te l'avrò detto migliaia di volte" (continuo a preferire la seconda, ma è senza dubbio divertente).


----------



## fabinn

Mai sentito in vita mia, non dalle mie parti


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Di dove sei, fabinn, precisamente?
Comunque mi sto sempre più convincendo che non sia un'espressione autoctona toscana, seppure diffusa precipuamente nell'italia del centro-nord. Se non derivata direttamente dal nord Italia.


----------



## fabinn

Pistoia. E ti posso assicurare che non viene usata nella Toscana settentrionale (ma voglio osare anche in quella meridionale... )


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Osa pure


----------



## ursu-lab

In Emilia non l'ho mai sentita, sarà usata solo sopra il Po...


----------



## elitaliano

ursu-lab said:


> In Emilia non l'ho mai sentita, sarà usata solo sopra il Po...



Se è usata subito sopra il Po, non saprei.
Ma non troppo sopra 
= In Trentino Alto Adige mai sentita.


----------



## ursu-lab

elitaliano said:


> Se è usata subito sopra il Po, non saprei.
> Ma non troppo sopra
> = In Trentino Alto Adige mai sentita.



Dimenticavo, mai sentita nemmeno a Roma...
Insomma, finora pare che venga usata solo in Lombardia e dintorni-Nord (Svizzera). Speriamo che non venga esportata fuori dai confini regionali come il "piuttosto che" milanese


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Lasso... che soverchia tenzone...


----------



## Wane

io la conosco ma non l'ho mai usata , e non l'ho mai sentita usare 

Sono del Molise


----------



## luway

Anja.Ann said:


> ...
> Ad esempio, "L'ho detto e ripetuto non so quante mila volte: chiudete la porta!"



Utilizzata in questo modo non mi è risultata nuova, ma per il resto da voi citato è un'espressione che credo di non aver mai sentito prima (FriuliVG, Veneto ed Emilia Romagna).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"Mille mila" non l'ho mai sentito dire, però ha tutta la mia simpatia
Appartiene alla stessa parrocchia di "1, 2, 3, ... ... ... 999.999, mille mila".
E di "trentasette, trentotto, trentanova, trentadieci".
Io non mi lascio mai scappare l'occasione di dire "diciassei o diciassette". E' un mio vezzo. Lasciatemelo.

GS


----------



## luway

Ciao Giorgio,
non ti toglierò nulla, anche perché quelle frasi mi danno un sorriso. Ma... aggiungo che anche in questo caso è la primissima volta che mi capita di sentirle!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Eh, caro Giorgio, se i francesi dicono quattroventi per dire ottanta (quaitrevingt) perché tu non puoi dire trentadieci? 
Cavolo, se ci leggesse un matematico...


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "Mille mila" non l'ho mai sentito dire, però ha tutta la mia simpatia
> Appartiene alla stessa parrocchia di "1, 2, 3, ... ... ... 999.999, mille mila".
> E di "trentasette, trentotto, trentanova, trentadieci".
> Io non mi lascio mai scappare l'occasione di dire "diciassei o diciassette". E' un mio vezzo. Lasciatemelo.
> 
> GS



GS sei un grandissimo!!!!

Io continuo a dire diciassei da quando avevo 6 anni ed ero convinto che fosse giusto, poi ho scoperto che era sbagliato ma mi piace troppo e non posso farne a meno!


----------



## pizzi

_Si capiva che doveva avere a disposizione *un centinaio di mila rubli*, o poco meno_.

Fiodor Dostoevskij, _I fratelli Karamazov_, traduzione di Agostino Villa

Ecco un esempio letterario. Oppure è una forma vicina all'originale russo?


----------



## Nunou

Mai sentito prima però è davvero simpatica come espressione, forse una libera estensione di centomila 100'000 ... quindi 1'000'000 mille mila...un milione!! Evvai...uno, nessuno, centomila...e mille mila!! 

Quasi quasi la adotto... come del resto ho già fatto con il "prego cento" che mi è capitato di sentir dire in risposta a grazie mille!


----------



## longplay

E' bello giocare con parole-numeri. Per citare : "la solitudine dei numeri primi"-spiegazione dell' autore (intervista TV): perchè sono distanti, ben separati l'uno dall' altro. Io
poveretto avevo pensato a ben altra cosa....Comunque "mille mila" : mai sentito (Toscana, Umbria, Lazio). Ciao a tutti !


----------



## Nunou

Longplay,
vediamo se ti leggo nel pensiero: mille miglia? 
Se non lo hai pensato tu...lo avevo fatto io leggendo il titolo nella lista delle discussioni.


----------



## longplay

Nunou said:


> Longplay,
> vediamo se ti leggo nel pensiero: mille miglia?
> Se non lo hai pensato tu...lo avevo fatto io leggendo il titolo nella lista delle discussioni.



Francamente, non ci ero arrivato a mille mila = mille miglia. Troppo preso dai "primi" che hanno ben altre proprietà che la "distanza". Ciao !

PS Il "milione" di M. Polo....già...già...già !


----------



## Connie Eyeland

"Millemila" (meno frequentemente "mille mila") indica un numero grande ma non quantificato (_millemila cose = [tantissime/__una [valanga/moltitudine/infinità] di cose_). 
Non è un regionalismo ma un'espressione gergale usata scherzosamente soprattutto da giovani adulti; il fatto che risulti conosciuta o sconosciuta dipende a mio avviso più dalla collocazione generazionale (propria o del proprio entourage), che dall'area geografica di appartenenza. 
Esempi d'uso (in editoria o in siti di matrice giornalistica e culturale): qui, qui, qui, qui. 

Si accompagna ad altri numeri fantasiosi come_ ventordici_, _millanta e millantamille_.

Nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano c'è stato comunque un periodo in cui si usava comunemente la voce "mille mila" anziché "milione": esempio.


----------



## giginho

Completo quanto detto da Connie per segnalare che Ventordici non è un'unità di misura ma un giorno di calendario....almeno nell'uso che sono abituato a sentire io. Esempio:

A: "quando si terrà la riunione di conodminio?"
B: "il ventordici di ottembre" (vale a dire: "e che ne so?")


----------



## Olaszinhok

Connie Eyeland said:


> "Millemila" (meno frequentemente "mille mila") indica un numero grande ma non quantificato (_millemila cose = [tantissime/una [valanga/moltitudine/infinità] di cose_).
> *Non è un regionalismo ma un'espressione gergale usata *scherzosamente soprattutto da giovani adulti; il fatto che risulti conosciuta o sconosciuta dipende a mio avviso più dalla collocazione generazionale (propria o del proprio entourage), che dall'area geografica di appartenenza.
> Esempi d'uso (in editoria o in siti di matrice giornalistica e culturale): qui, qui, qui, qui.
> 
> Si accompagna ad altri numeri fantasiosi come_ ventordici_, _millanta e millantamille_.
> 
> Nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano c'è stato comunque un periodo in cui si usava comunemente la voce "mille mila" anziché "milione": esempio.


Sarà, a me sembra il solito lessico milanese che viene diffuso da _blogger, influencer _e similia. Non per nulla, Civati è lombardo.  Non mi pare che i giovani, pur colti, delle mie parti lo usino...
P.S. Per quanto mi riguarda, non sono proprio Matusalemme, visto che sono più o meno coetaneo di De Luigi.


----------



## giginho

A quanto ne so io (ma non sono riuscito a trovare fonti ufficiali) il termine "millemila" fu portato alla ribalta da Fabio De Luigi con il suo personaggio "Ing. Cane" a fine anni 90 / inizio anni 2000.

De Luigi è romagnolo......


----------

